# Norco Aurum 2 Test in der Freeride 2/12



## Indian Summer (17. Mai 2012)

Fazit: 

Das Aurum 2 ist ein sehr guter Downhiller - zum Spartarif. Der schön gefertigte Rahmen 
bietet eine exzellente Basis für späteres Tuning. Die Fahrwerksfunktion ist bereits jetzt 
auf sehr hohem Niveau und das Gewicht gering. Platz zwei im Speedcheck - und das 
ohne erkennbare Schwächen. Wir sagen. top!

10 von 10 Punkten, Tipp Topscore!


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Mai 2012)

Eins meiner Favoriten,vor allem jetzt nachdem ich es live gesehen habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellidarold (23. Mai 2012)

Gibt es schon Infos zum 2013er Aurum LE Rahmenkit bzgl. Liefertermin und Preis?
Wird der Rahmenkit auch in grün-blau angeboten? 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Mai 2012)

Es ist Mai, wird wohl noch dauern


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Mai 2012)

hellidarold schrieb:


> Wird der Rahmenkit auch in grün-blau angeboten?
> Danke im Voraus.



Die 2012-Saison hat soeben richtig begonnen, Infos bezüglich 2013 werden wir 
zur Eurobike beisammen haben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Mai 2012)

Hält das aurum auch einen 100kg Fahrer?


----------



## Indian Summer (24. Mai 2012)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hält das aurum auch einen 100kg Fahrer?



Das Aurum kann zwar leicht aufgebaut werden, bewegt sich aber nicht derart am Limit, 
dass es nicht auch einen 100kg-Fahrer aushalten würde.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## hellidarold (24. Mai 2012)

Sollte aber lt. dem Artikel doch früher verfügbar sein ?!

Getting the 2013 Aurum LE at the 2012 Sea Otter Classic was to show the limited edition colorway to come. Only on the top of the line Aurum, you will have somewhat of a retro inspired theme with vibrant blue and green paint job plus black and white decals.

Releasing mid summer of this year, a price point has yet to be determined.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ist nmich echt sexy das Ding


----------



## slayer1208 (3. Juni 2012)

Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen??


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Juni 2012)

slayer1208 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt denn der Rahmen??



Ohne Dämpfer ca. 3.45kg.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Juni 2012)

Top Gerät!


----------



## slayer1208 (4. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Kettenführung ist am besten geeignet für den Rahmen habe mal an die von SRAM x0 gedacht ist die okay und gibt es da keine Probleme??


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2012)

Wir nehmen immer e-13. WENN Firma Cosmic denn dann liefern kann.


----------

